

Ask HN: what's a good Google Prediction API alternative? - mmelin

I have no previous experience with machine learning. I have a personal project where I have some historical data and would like to see if I can get any good predictions out of it.<p>Of course I would like to start from the beginning and learn the proper math for this field, but for now I don't have the time.<p>Google's Prediction API is pretty much exactly what I'm looking for to start with, however it is still in preview (and won't accept requests for accounts from outside the US).<p>Can you recommend a way to start off with this that does not require me to first spend a year or two studying theory?
======
msbmsb
MLComp (<http://mlcomp.org>) is a site for comparing different algorithms
outputs over various datasets. The site appears to be down right now, but you
can go here (<http://hunch.net/?p=1309>) for an overview of the site. (If it
comes back up) It might help you get a feel for some real differences in
learning mechanisms.

------
nolite
<http://directededge.com/>

